# Help how do I fill a baron fountain pen pump



## curlymaplefan (Apr 19, 2008)

I just made my first baron fountain pen,I bought from a group buy 
didn;t have instructions...I made the pen but how do I fill the (pump)
and install it...there were not instructions


Thanks
 Jim


----------



## kirkfranks (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't think the instructions would have helped much with your question.
It sounds like you are wanting to use the converter pump rather than the cartridge.
Here is how I do it.  Note that there are multiple ways to do this.

First before you put any ink in try pushing the converter into (onto?) the end of the nib holder.  You should be able to feel a bit of a snap as it seats itself.  I just want you to know what it feels like when it is completely engaged.  Now take it off and screw down the plunger until it is all the way down next to the small hole in the end.  Make sure you are using fountain pen ink and not India Ink.  Next stick the end of the converter into your ink bottle about 1/4".  Twist the end of the converter so the plunger goes back up to the other end and will draw ink in like a medical syringe.  Once you have the ink in the converter wipe the end off quickly with a paper towel and then plug it back in to the end of the nib holder.  Don't twist the plunger any while doing this.  This should do it, but if you want to get the ink down to the nib quicker you can give the plunger about 1/2 to one turn down to get the ink started.

There are others who would leave the converter plugged in and stick the whole nib into the ink bottle.  This works well too but I don't do it that way because it seems more messy to me.

Don't do either method while sitting on the sofa[}]


----------



## curlymaplefan (Apr 19, 2008)

I got it now!!!!! wasn't just sure of what I had 

I appreciate the info

Jim


----------



## arioux (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi,

This site may help yoy

http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLAT...ry=679-887|level=2-3|pageid=3905-4920|link=LN
Alfred


----------

